# Moving to Hawaii,



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

We are Canadians in our early 50's, I just retired, and my wife retires in June, we will be selling our house and using some of the money to buy a condo in Waikiki, we have been coming to Waikiki for 30 years, so know very well what its like there, but because of U.S. immigration rules we can't spend more than 6 months a year in the U.S. so our plan is to live there mid September to February, then come back to BC to visit do any legal stuff etc, (taxes etc) then maybe live in Mexico for 4-5 months, and maybe do some travelling, then back to BC to visit etc, then back to Hawaii, and start the routine over again. Does anyone know if there are any special documents you have to fill out to stay 5-6 months, or when we are asked how long we are staying do we just tell them like when we just come for 2-3 weeks? Mahalo!:usa:


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm not an expert on this, but I poked around a couple of US government websites and don't see anything that would require you to fill out any particular paperwork if you're planning to stay for less than your permitted six months.

Just be sure that you don't say anything that might imply you were likely to overstay your visit and try to take up residency - it might be good if you could show (only if asked...) that you still had ties "back home" in Canada. I've lived in HI, and there are certainly plenty of people who come from abroad for an extended period (usually in the winter, of course) - I would think most of the immigration officials there know enough not to jump to conclusions about who's likely to be a problem.

Sounds like a wonderful adventure you're about to embark on. Good luck.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

*Thanks*



Newyorkaise said:


> I'm not an expert on this, but I poked around a couple of US government websites and don't see anything that would require you to fill out any particular paperwork if you're planning to stay for less than your permitted six months.
> 
> Just be sure that you don't say anything that might imply you were likely to overstay your visit and try to take up residency - it might be good if you could show (only if asked...) that you still had ties "back home" in Canada. I've lived in HI, and there are certainly plenty of people who come from abroad for an extended period (usually in the winter, of course) - I would think most of the immigration officials there know enough not to jump to conclusions about who's likely to be a problem.
> 
> Sounds like a wonderful adventure you're about to embark on. Good luck.


thanks off replying, I will eventually get around to the official websites, just thought i'd see if anyone on here had any firsthand knowledge. I know very well not to say too much at immigration, especially in this day and age, thats why on our last visit I didn't bring it up. do you or anyone else know if you have to give an exact return date and / or have a ticket for the return flight if its 5-6 months away. Mahahlo!lane:


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

Well, I know that as a US citizen I need to show a return ticket in order to board a flight for travel overseas, so my instinct is that the same applies when someone comes to the US from elsewhere. 

And I also know that even flying domestically, if I have only a one-way ticket I get pulled aside for that extra-special "we know you're up to no good" treatment that only US airport security really know how to deliver.

I'd even be a bit surprised if your airline would allow you to fly with a one-way ticket - seems to me they have some kind of implied liability for transporting potential undocumented immigrants to the US.

But someone with actual knowledge of the rules may be better suited to answer the question.


----------

